# Who here plans on getting Grand Theft Auto V?



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been waiting years for it! I'm so glad it's only a matter of weeks till the realize! 

Also, are you a member of the Rockstar Games Social Club? 

It'd be sweet to start a crew!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it going to be available for PC?


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

me! I'm looking forward to it, it should be a blast. I liked the last grittier, more story driven GTA, but it'll be fun to have a GTA with the silly bits again. They're supposed to be bringing back the property owning system they had in vice city too 

I hope the cars are good again. For some reason the cars in the last one were so meh.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Noca said:


> Is it going to be available for PC?


Nah, the last time I checked it was only coming out on the consoles, unfortunately.

I actually haven't made up my mind about it yet, I'll more than likely end up getting it though. Doubt I get it on release day.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Pre-ordered it a few weeks ago. Gonna be awesome, there can't be many people with a good reason _not _to get it.


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

plan on pre-ordering tomorrow as well as sims 4.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for a hopeful PC release. :blank


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

Getting it as soon as it comes out, pre ordered already


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, very excited for it. My PSN is Arkiasis and my Rockstar Social Club is Dominator5631 if anyone interested in starting a crew.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

PC version will probably come out 6 months later (somewhere around may 2014) or not at all.

Kind of sucks how PC players are getting the short end of the stick lately, I'll definitely be pissed if it doesn't come out at all on PC's.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I would like to play GTA V, sucks I don't have a console.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've loved the GTA series since the days when it was PC only. GTA III and IV are in my opinion some of the best games ever made. But I refuse to buy GTA V on current gen hardware. 

This game more than most begs for serious graphics power. It makes no sense that it's not on next-gen or PC. Sorry, RockStar I'll just wait and play the game in its full glory when it's released for next-gen consoles 6 months later. 

There are plenty of games to keep me busy til then. And if they never release it then f-them.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

As much as I'd like to wait for a potential PC or PS4 release, I'd have to settle with the PS3 version first. Unluckily, I'm just not patient enough when it comes to games like gta :|.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

If could afford it. I literally only have 30 dollars right now lol.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I am, but not on release day. I'm crossing my fingers for a next gen release. Or at the least, a port to PC.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll definitely get it a while after it comes out, once the prices go down. I've been waiting a very long time for it.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll pick up a copy eventually.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon (Aug 10, 2013)

Already have it pre-ordered for my PS3. DIS GON B GUD


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

already pre-ordered it about two weeks ago. I agree, it would be nice to start a crew.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Replaying GTA IV for fun since been a while. Can't wait!


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

It's so close to the release date. I can't wait for it anymore, especially after playing San Andreas for the past couple of weeks and thinking of what V will be like.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

What's this about crews? Is that a multiplayer thing?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Koichi said:


> What's this about crews? Is that a multiplayer thing?


Yes. Check out RockstarGamesSocialClub.com to see how crews work. It's pretty cool. I've been in a few already for Max Payne 3!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

If anyone here is a member of the social club give me an add  http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/member/hmmmm_nice_bike


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, Hmmmm Nice Bike. I'll check it out.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Finaly getting broadband Internet just so I can play this online:teeth


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

shy_guy said:


> Finaly getting broadband Internet just so I can play this online:teeth


Sweet!


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

i preordered the $150 special collectors edition (nerdgasm)


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd love to get it but I got no money 



shy_guy said:


> Finaly getting broadband Internet just so I can play this online:teeth


Yeah the multiplayer is amazing! Too bad I don't got any friends to play with lol


----------



## Chrool (May 19, 2013)

Ill probs wait a month and get it on PS4 (if no pc version is announced).


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Chrool said:


> Ill probs wait a month and get it on PS4 (if no pc version is announced).


just an fyi, it hasn't been announced for next gen and will certainly not release this year if they do.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, no PC version. Therefore I shall pass for now. I'll probably pick it up in a year or so for cheap. My game backlog is massive anyways.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to pre-order soon. 

I thought about joining a crew, but I'm reluctant to associate myself with others in that way, as insignificant as it may be.


----------

